# FS: Fishes in my tank



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Selling the remaining fishes in my tank...

EBJD - 6 inches. Likes to hide, unless its feeding time he gets crazy . 60$. (sold)
blood parrot - Bright "Dark" Orange. 20$ OBO
Koi angels- (Sold)
Will look wayy better in any cichlid tank, they were a lot better looking when i had more fishes in the tank.
Also...
Striped Raphael catfish- 4inchs, nocturnal fish, cleans any debris/leftover food i left at night. a useful little bugger (Cant take a pic, as it likes to hide in its cave, google search striped Raphael Catfish, looks identical to first pic) he has spikes so dw about "it"?(unsexed) being compatible in your tank.
and a common pleco, 4inches. Not going to put a price as i might keep them, if anyone wants i will give a price
All Price are Negotiable. 
Pictures will come tomorrow.Pm/Call/text 778-882-7389(no caller i.d), Will try to respond ASAP. Thank you. Note: photos are from my Phone camera, still gives you the idea of the fish.
Ellison.
New picture added... has a picture of the pleco on the left, the Blood parrot. oh and the Striped raphael in under the coral ornament. Enjoy


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

pic still not up?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed about the Jin Kang flowerhorn


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ebjd at 6 inches.....WOWcant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

Do u still have the EBJD for sale? pmed you just incase


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

send me some pics?


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

*Bumps... also pics of Angels.*

Bump bump, Sorry for Delay. Refer to first post


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump... Koi angels and Kin Kang on Hold. EBJD and Parrot is waiting for responder, will be on hold if responds


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

jin kang sold!


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

bummppp.....Koi angels gone!


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump.... Parrot on Hold. EBJD still up for sale. a beautiful fish. Dont forget the catfish =).


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump... still got Parrot and EBJD... getting pretty lonely with only a few fishes in there. need gone asap


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump... Bump. Open to offers


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ive seen these fishes before! Stunners, free bump~


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> ive seen these fishes before! Stunners, free bump~


Thanks . Bump for EBJD and Parrot up for sale. Parrot is becoming more fatter? . turning beautiful.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump... open to offers/trade.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Yay.. EBJD is pending for pickup. bump  Parrot has grown a lot. back body has grown taller and is 1 inch bigger in the picture.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

EBJD will hopefully be picked up this weekend. Will get a recent picture for the fishes i still have in my tank, as they are maturing.


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

EBJD Sold.... Still got a Blood Parrot for sale... Recent picture has been added, darker/bigger than last picture. Sorry but it's with my phone again . Open to offers


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the Parrot and striped raphael catfish . also if interested 4 inch common pleco


----------



## Sample (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump, still available. open to any offers.


----------

